# u.s.g. ultra light ready mix joint compound-gold lid



## drywall guy158 (Dec 31, 2009)

even tho u.s.g. didn't release this stuff yet i got a free sample bucket from them today to try it out. any of you guys use this stuff yet......i usually use the green or purple lid ,from what there saying it's to be alot better than there blue lid stuff witch i think is awful !! 5 gal. bucket is 25 lb. going to be a few days before i can tap into it. was just wondering what other d.w.t. guys had to say about it.......


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

Have not heard of it yet but 25 lb per bucket:blink:. I would have to see that stuff. Gosh , one would think it was missin somethin


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Sounds like a bucket of l/w-l/w... :yes:


----------



## FWCoxDrywallServices (May 8, 2011)

I was wondering if you are talking about the* Ultra Lightweight All Purpose Joint Compound* (lime green lid). I have been using it for about 2 months now and I really like it. I use it on all 3 coats. I think what I like about it is the workability. Mix it once and then you don't have to re mix it again. Even if you reuse it again the next day. Works really good applied by hand or machine and it sands easily too. I hope U.S.G don't try to change the mix later on down the road like they did with the blue top (crap) mud.


----------



## drywall guy158 (Dec 31, 2009)

yep...... thats the stuff ! i guess the lid is a lime green rather than gold........have to correct myself on the weight of the bucket....it's 36 LB.


----------



## 2buckcanuckjr. (Apr 28, 2011)

Oh man I want to try that stuff!!!!


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

2buckcanuckjr. said:


> Oh man I want to try that stuff!!!!


Then you should move to the States:yes::whistling2:


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

36 lb taping . 38 lb ap  Hamilton l/w


----------



## therick83 (Sep 2, 2011)

so this is a green lid not gold lid ultra light weight?


----------



## drywall guy158 (Dec 31, 2009)




----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

2buckcanuck said:


> Then you should move to the States:yes::whistling2:


They have it here in Ontario 2buck. A rep gave me a free bucket the other day for me to try out and see what I thought of it.
Exactly that stuff. Lightweight compound.
And ya, it's a lime green lid. Just like the picture.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

PrecisionTaping said:


> They have it here in Ontario 2buck. A rep gave me a free bucket the other day for me to try out and see what I thought of it.
> Exactly that stuff. Lightweight compound.
> And ya, it's a lime green lid. Just like the picture.


No they don't PT, your telling lies :whistling2:

2bjr will half to go to the states to test that mud. As a matter of fact, it's the extreme southern part of the states that have that mud. The ones furthest away from us.

So we can't get that mud............... Right:whistling2:

2buckjr will half to go to the states:yes:

Or Sudbury if you don't agree with me


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

I hear that they have pallet loads of it in New Zealand:whistling2:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

2buckcanuck said:


> No they don't PT, your telling lies :whistling2:
> 
> 2bjr will half to go to the states to test that mud. As a matter of fact, it's the extreme southern part of the states that have that mud. The ones furthest away from us.
> 
> ...


No! Im telling you! They have oh!....I mean....:shifty: Yes....that's right...they don't have it here...:icon_cool:


----------



## drywall guy158 (Dec 31, 2009)

i'll jump in on this one......

have to goto Florida to get it:scooter:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

drywall guy158 said:


> i'll jump in on this one......
> 
> have to goto Florida to get it:scooter:


I hear they're on sale in florida!! :yes:


----------



## Newagestucco (Apr 18, 2012)

I seen it at home depot


----------



## Newagestucco (Apr 18, 2012)

I been using machine mud.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Newagestucco said:


> I been using machine mud.


Hell ya!!! Machine mud rocks!!
It's all I use bro! :thumbsup:


----------



## Newagestucco (Apr 18, 2012)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Hell ya!!! Machine mud rocks!!
> It's all I use bro! :thumbsup:


Did you run that new. Bazooka. Yet 

I always use green cgc in my zook. 
And machine mud for the rest

I tried that machine mud in the zook
and was getting my timing off BeCause is so light
with green mud I can tell within a foot before I run out ,just by the feel of weight of the zook the machine mud is so light ,it took me a few tries before knowing Lol


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Newagestucco said:


> Did you run that new. Bazooka. Yet
> 
> I always use green cgc in my zook.
> And machine mud for the rest
> ...


Makes sense. And no not yet. Were filming friday. Im waiting for the ideal job to bust it out because I have to make a promotional video for WallTools and Columbia. So I'm not using it on these crappy little jobs im on now. I need perfect lighting and long straight runs. Get lots of footage and gravy filming shots.


----------



## Newagestucco (Apr 18, 2012)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Makes sense. And no not yet. Were filming friday. Im waiting for the ideal job to bust it out because I have to make a promotional video for WallTools and Columbia. So I'm not using it on these crappy little jobs im on now. I need perfect lighting and long straight runs. Get lots of footage and gravy filming shots.


I was looking to buy that new harden. How much are they letting that go for you no. 

Discounted. Price would be nice. 

I have a new columbia. Like to have a second one
My first Columbia bought it 1986/87. I think. Can't think that far back
Then ran a premier for many years 
Even have apla tech. Don't like. But the pump is ok


----------



## CDS (Jan 12, 2012)

*Delayed shrinking*

My supplier gave me 10 boxes to try out about a month ago. I liked the mud in every which way EXCEPT for the dry time. And before that mud came out they gave me 10 boxes of USG Taping Lite (the mud with the goldish yellow lid). My opinion of that mud was the same, dry time was much longer as compared to USG All Purpose(Green lid) or Proform All Purpose(Black lid).

The test I would perform is to take a reasonably sized "plop" of mud of each type and wait 24 hours. Then try to scrape them both off the sheetrock. Every time the liteweight would scrape off much easier and still be wet in the middle. The liteweight would eventually dry all the way through and be really tough to scrape off but take much longer to dry. In most cases after you'd put another coat on. I explained this to the rep as "delayed shrinking." 

This may not be a concern to some of you guys that live in warmer climates. The mud will dry completely in a reasonable amount of time if the conditions are just right. We all know how many times a year that happens...:whistling2:

The really nice thing about USG Lite All Purpose is the weight. As I'm a guy who runs his Columbia Automatic Taper no matter if I'm taping the inside of a shoe box, this mud saves on the shoulders! But as for now I will stick with my beloved Proform Black Lid, until they improve the dry time. :thumbsup:


----------



## McDusty (Oct 12, 2009)

Synko (CGC) has an ULTRA LIGHT WEIGHT mud out there now as well.

http://www.cgcinc.com/en/products/j...-compound--professional-series.aspx?pType=PRO

So if you are in Canada, that's your play for something new.


----------



## therick83 (Sep 2, 2011)

McDusty said:


> Synko (CGC) has an ULTRA LIGHT WEIGHT mud out there now as well.
> 
> http://www.cgcinc.com/en/products/j...-compound--professional-series.aspx?pType=PRO
> 
> So if you are in Canada, that's your play for something new.


I assume this is the same stuff just repackaged.:whistling2:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Newagestucco said:


> I was looking to buy that new harden. How much are they letting that go for you no.
> 
> Discounted. Price would be nice.
> 
> ...


Holy crap! I was born in 87! :yes:
You've been running zooks a long time my friend!

The Hardened bazooka retails for $1299
http://www.walltools.com/store/hardened-by-columbia-automatic-taper-col-htaper.html

If you contact Brandon Hunter from WallTools im sure he can work something out with you. Tell him Brian from Precision Taping sent you :thumbsup:
Here's his contact info.
E-mail: [email protected]
Phone: 1-877-WAL-TOOL

He's a busy guy so if you can't get a hold of him right away, Donnie can take care of your order as well. They're both wicked cool dudes! :yes:


----------



## Newagestucco (Apr 18, 2012)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Holy crap! I was born in 87! :yes:
> You've been running zooks a long time my friend!
> 
> The Hardened bazooka retails for $1299
> ...


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Newagestucco said:


> PrecisionTaping said:
> 
> 
> > Holy crap! I was born in 87! :yes:
> ...


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

2buckcanuck said:


> Newagestucco said:
> 
> 
> > Don't tell brandon PT sent you, he might charge you more money. Just tell them your a Drywall talk member, and they will give you a 10% discount. I guess they didn't want to tell PT that
> ...


----------



## justadrywallguy (Sep 10, 2010)

USG rep came out today pushing the ultralight weight. I liked that my taping tube was about half the weight full. but the drying time is crazy long, and really shrinks back. just messed with it for a hour, got 5 boxes to try out. i do like it is 4.5 gal in a box. will know more tomorrow or the next day.


----------



## FWCoxDrywallServices (May 8, 2011)

What I found (Using this compound for 3 months now) is you don't have to thin down the mud as much as you would normally would do for other compounds. You will have no problem with your pump pumping it into your Bazooka, boxes or what ever tool you use. Also try adding some EZ-Sand into the mix (about a 1/4 of a bag) to a full bucket. You will have to remove some compound from the new bucket for the EZ sand to take its place. If you use EZ Sand 45 it will set up around 3 to 4 hours or so. Plus very little shrinking. Plenty of time to clean up everything after you are done. Give it a try.


----------



## joepro0000 (Jun 14, 2008)

drywall guy158 said:


> i'll jump in on this one......
> 
> have to goto Florida to get it:scooter:


I seen it at SEACOAST in Florida. Didn't pay attention, me and my finishers use whatever is the cheapest. - Easy Finish from Blowes!


----------



## justadrywallguy (Sep 10, 2010)

FWCoxDrywallServices said:


> What I found (Using this compound for 3 months now) is you don't have to thin down the mud as much as you would normally would do for other compounds. You will have no problem with your pump pumping it into your Bazooka, boxes or what ever tool you use. Also try adding some EZ-Sand into the mix (about a 1/4 of a bag) to a full bucket. You will have to remove some compound from the new bucket for the EZ sand to take its place. If you use EZ Sand 45 it will set up around 3 to 4 hours or so. Plus very little shrinking. Plenty of time to clean up everything after you are done. Give it a try.


I like the weight of the Tube when it is full. Still felt the need to thin it down some more. Didnt add anything as far as EZ-Sand to it. I liked it except it took twice as long, if not longer to clean my tube up, plus after works it still left a film all over the tools.


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

I bought two buckets this week to try.
Don't think it is worth 4 dollars a bucket more than the Plus 3.
It jiggles like jello in the pan.
And it rolls off the sides of the knife even worse than Plus 3.
Not likely to buy another bucket. 

I stand by what I always say when we talk about mud. Murco has the best All Purpose and Light mud out there.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

IMO l/w mud is only good for 1 thing ..roll on/ wipe off level 5.

never put tape on with l/w ...It will not hold..IT'S foam...no glue!


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

Agree with you, Moore.

I filled and skimmed with it. It bubbles worse than Plus 3, too. Over mud and new drywall. No paint.


----------



## Mudbronco (Dec 28, 2010)

*Lite Taping Mud*

Not a good product. Dry time is slow and does not adhere well to wall. We used on a production housing project and had to redo many angles. Not recommended. Stick with all purpose mud for taping.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

I take that back .. I will throw a few scoops in my a/p when running angles ..helps hide the tape line ..and cuts the pocs down a bit..


plus 3 ...rapid coat There both the same l/w mud..


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Mudbronco said:


> Not a good product. Dry time is slow and does not adhere well to wall. We used on a production housing project and had to redo many angles. Not recommended. Stick with all purpose mud for taping.


 And that's what I said in the post above ...L/w has less glue ..not good for tape coat... The gray a/p usg won't stick so well either ..


The lighter colour the a/p has the more glue [white]...The gray mud has less glue...the gray a/p takes forever to dry also..


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

Tim0282 said:


> I bought two buckets this week to try.
> Don't think it is worth 4 dollars a bucket more than the Plus 3.
> It jiggles like jello in the pan.
> And it rolls off the sides of the knife even worse than Plus 3.
> ...


If it was out here I would like to try. Have you ever tries Beadex or Hamiltons l/w?


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

chris said:


> If it was out here I would like to try. Have you ever tries Beadex or Hamiltons l/w?


Beadex and Hamilton aren't available in our area. I am betting they are about the same as Murco. They use the old formulas. I am guessing on that. But it seems that way. Because it is more like the mud before they took the asbestos out. Way back before some on here were born.


----------



## justadrywallguy (Sep 10, 2010)

We used the four boxes the rep gave us. TOTAL CRAP! Like Tim said it giggles like jello or something. Shrinks back really bad. Really hard to clean out of your taping tube, then leaves a film over it. Then to top it off when I ran my ten box it photographed thru REALLY bad. Wont ever use it again.


----------



## saskataper (Mar 6, 2011)

I just tried a few boxes of the synco ultralight we just started getting here and I love it! It slides real nice and works great in boxes right out of the box, I didn't even have to do a second pass with my boxes yesterday after I figured out not to add any water to it, just whip it up and go. It runs real nice in the taper as well. I just hope the suppliers keep stocking it as the two that have it here only brought in one skid so far.


----------



## therick83 (Sep 2, 2011)

what's the difference between the synko ultralight and the usg ultralight?


----------



## FWCoxDrywallServices (May 8, 2011)

Really good joint compound. Use it all the time.


----------



## FWCoxDrywallServices (May 8, 2011)

Love the compound also. SASKATAPER ... Try adding a small amount of easy sand to the mix with a little water.


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

therick83 said:


> what's the difference between the synko ultralight and the usg ultralight?


The way it is spelled.....

I hope a lot of difference. I tried the USG ultralight. Didn't like it.


----------



## drywallninja (Apr 28, 2013)

*USG ultralight all purpose*



Tim0282 said:


> Agree with you, Moore.
> 
> I filled and skimmed with it. It bubbles worse than Plus 3, too. Over mud and new drywall. No paint.


I'm on board with you guys, this mud will not stand the test of time.
Kinda reminds me when USG was pushing the VLS mud. Bottom line is you need two types of mud to work with. This new mud is lacking the glue that adheres the tape to the wall, and for coating it's got blowholes no matter how well you spin it up. 
And for you guys running it thru your bazookas, along with a little quickset mud? Well, we know you have no idea what you're doing or talking about. But thank you for spending time and money in a trade in which like many, has to have, and sometimes be saturated with 'hacks'. 
It keeps guys like myself and few others on here busy.


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

Sometimes the guy tooting his own horn the loudest isn't the best, he just has the biggest horn...:whistling2:


----------



## drywallninja (Apr 28, 2013)

mld said:


> Sometimes the guy tooting his own horn the loudest isn't the best, he just has the biggest horn...:whistling2:


Def. not claiming I'm the best. But I do know what I'm tooting about.


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

drywallninja said:


> Def. not claiming I'm the best. But I do know what I'm tooting about.


Yep, you and a few others on here....

My beef with your above post and allot of your posts is your boneheaded attitude that your way is the only and best way. I've tried allot of new,to me, products and methods used by very well respected members of this site. Some of them I've liked and adopted onto my business, others are in my arsenal, and others are useless to me. The search for info and good ideas and new acquaintances is what brought me here. My observation on sites like this is that the blowhards and know it alls usually end up taking their tubas elsewhere. IMO

Cheers, 

Mike


----------



## drywallninja (Apr 28, 2013)

*LaFarge midweight?*

Anyone ever use any LaFarge Midweight?


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

drywallninja said:


> Anyone ever use any LaFarge Midweight?



I have not, never even seen it, we use LaFarge Rapid Coat. Good Stuff! I think P.A.Rocker has used it once or twice though.


----------



## Toolnut (Aug 17, 2012)

I do a lot of popcorn removal and wallpaper removal. I really like the ultra for skim coat and final coat. Fills good and sands easy.


----------



## MUDBONE (Dec 26, 2011)

Toolnut said:


> I do a lot of popcorn removal and wallpaper removal. I really like the ultra for skim coat and final coat. Fills good and sands easy.


Fills good and feels good!


----------



## MUDBONE (Dec 26, 2011)

Toolnut said:


> I do a lot of popcorn removal and wallpaper removal. I really like the ultra for skim coat and final coat. Fills good and sands easy.


Easy tooling!


----------

